# Patrick Mcmanus



## Kenskip1 (Dec 17, 2010)

To anyone that has ever hunted or fished in the outdoors then you may wish to visit this site. Good ole pat is a treasure, Ken


http://www.patrickfmcmanus.com/Store.html


----------



## mtngun (Dec 17, 2010)

I've read all of Pat's books at least once. :hmm3grin2orange:

What many people don't realize is that Pat's stories are inspired by my life. As is the Red and Green show.


----------



## troutfisher (Dec 17, 2010)

Rancid Crabtree borrows my chainsaw every now and then.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 17, 2010)

Pat McManus is a national treasure

He has never received the credit he is due, but truly a great story teller.

I would love to see a series of his short stories turned into a movie, much like they did with Gene Shepard's works and the movie "A Christmas Story".

I remember reading one of Pat's books on a plane coming home from a business trip in England. While going through some of the nastiest turbulence I've ever experienced, I was laughing so hard I had tears coming. Others on the plane were giving me the strangest looks, like we're all about to die, and this nut thinks it's hilarious.

Take Care


----------



## deeker (Dec 17, 2010)

mtngun said:


> I've read all of Pat's books at least once. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> What many people don't realize is that Pat's stories are inspired by my life. As is the Red and Green show.



Wrong!

I get all of the royalties.


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 18, 2010)

troutfisher said:


> Rancid Crabtree borrows my chainsaw every now and then.



Rancid decorated my knife shop!


----------

